# Warp's New Frame



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Rather than keep hijacking another thread, how about we start a new one to help Warp decide on his new hardtail.  

Here's what I think the requirements/preferences might be (Warp, correct me if I'm wrong and I'll update the list):

1. An all-rounder, not a race frame, trials frame, jump bike, unicycle etc.
2. Man enough to run a Pike Air U-Turn up front
3. Able to retro-fit parts from the Bling-Blade - same seatpost size would be nice presumably).
4. Possibly steel
5. Something cool looking


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Dang, you pretty much read my mind... You should be a seller... Or at least be into marketing! :thumbsup:

It doesn't need to be flashy or expensive... just something you don't see on the trails everyday. 

Also, I can get the seatpost and my FD is 34.9mm and I can shim it. Other than that... 

Yeah.... some bikes I considered...

1.- SC Chameleon... But everyone and his mom have a SC. A bit expensive... if you consider I paid a similar figure for my SB.

2.- Duncon Amstaff... a little on the heavy side, otherwise fits the bill. VERY attractive price, available in Mexico, geometry and fit is soo Warp's.

3.- On-One Inbred 456 and 456 Summer Edition.... Dang, hard to find a defect to this one. Availability, maybe. I'm in between sizes. The 16" has a correct TT, too short ST for my long legs. The 18" is backwards... though, only 1/4" longer in TT to my SB and anyways, On-One says you should ride the bike with a short stem, so sizing its what it is.

4.- RM Blizzard. Downs?? Price. Maybe too racey. You can get the same frame (without the extra money) from Nashbar. Hey, I should look into Nashbar's HT's too.

5.- Norco Charger - I was all for it, I thought they were sold at Transvision... But only lower end models. 

6.- Voodoo Bokor... I don't know exact pricing and I could get it through Abel. 

7.- Chumba HX1... Geometry still unknown, but Chumba's geo's are really good. They start to ship them in like two months more. First year production... hard to fed it up on a HT, but you never know.

Any other ideas??

Rzoz... please abstain from saying "Cannon-fail"


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

456.. what else?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

short stems are the way to go - I've moved down to a 120mm!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> short stems are the way to go - I've moved down to a 120mm!


Only a 120?? Dang!

But you should try a 100 with wider bars... You're gonna love it. That's a new trick that us old dogs love. :yesnod:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Only a 120?? Dang!
> 
> But you should try a 100 with wider bars... You're gonna love it. That's a new trick that us old dogs love. :yesnod:


Maybe a 110mm, remember I've got a 6" headtube to account for.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Maybe a 110mm, remember I've got a 6" headtube to account for.


Yeah, 110 seems like the ticket, then. But pair it with a wider bar or any shorter stem will feel like crap.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yeah, 110 seems like the ticket, then. But pair it with a wider bar or any shorter stem will feel like crap.


Dammit Warp! This is supposed to be about your frame! Now you've got me looking at a new bar and stem!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Dang, you pretty much read my mind... You should be a seller... Or at least be into marketing! :thumbsup:
> 
> It doesn't need to be flashy or expensive... just something you don't see on the trails everyday.
> 
> ...


Nah.... go with Mercurio or better yet, a Ferrari..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Dammit Warp! This is supposed to be about your frame! Now you've got me looking at a new bar and stem!


Hey, 'tis the Mexico board! 

Well.... a bit off topic...

Chrome Steel and saline-acid environment... How good??

My hometown has pretty much the same weather as NOLA... just that we have a refinery in town. So, ambient is very saline and acid.

I'm a bit worried on a chromo bike. But, OTOH, some allows with high chromium are "kind of" stainless.

I still want the nice ride of a steel HT. Those too young to have ridden steel bikes don't know it... well, maybe Tacu is the exception but GT's weren't very compliant anyways.

Discuss...


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*Y eso?*

¿Que onda Warp y ahora por qué una HT? lo entendería muy bien si fuera como segunda bici, pero me intriga que sea para reemplazar a la SB.

Saludos!
Eyder.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

eyderman said:


> ¿Que onda Warp y ahora por qué una HT? lo entendería muy bien si fuera como segunda bici, pero me intriga que sea para reemplazar a la SB.
> 
> Saludos!
> Eyder.


It's a second bike. The SB will be overkill for Tampico. I'll just use the parts on the SB which are sweet (or I think they're sweet anyways).

I'm moving to Tampico... which is very flat. And I don't want to carry around the full susser... and it's a "weird" brand, the best. Sometimes is good that people don't know what your bike is worth of.

Hell... even here in Mexico city a Cannondale gets more looks than my Switchblade...  Oh, well... it has its advantages.

Do you have any suggestions?? Or if you can get anything of that list, please let me know.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

if you go Al, you might consider the banshee Viento, it is really nice, strong, and lite... though not that cheap.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> if you go Al, you might consider the banshee Viento, it is really nice, strong, and lite... though not that cheap.


Nah, that would be like saying "Rzoz was right..." 

I have considered it. But it's a bit on the expensive side (as much as the Chameleon and as much as I paid for my SB)... plus shipping and crap.

Before I know, I'll have a 800 bucks HT. I'd rather put another 800 more and get a new full susser... The Chumba XCL and the ML draw my attention.

For the sake of comparison, the Amstaff is 4300 pesos and the On-One (according to the Chainreactioncycles calculator) would be pretty much the same once put in Mexico.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Samples...

On One Inbred... Please ignore the build and the colour. The one I'll get is red. I wish they made the 456 in white as the normal Inbred.










Duncon Amstaff... The finish is really good as can be seen on Tacu's Tosa Inu.










Voodoo Bokor...










Chumba HX1...










Tiger.. this one is for you... Reynolds 853, 290 bucks... Only available in 15.5" and 21.5" size.... Is identical to the RM Blizzard. I'd get one if it was my size.

https://www.bikenashbar.com/profile...and=&sku=17655&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

this is how it could look like


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp, 
When are you going to move ?. We should have a ride before you leave Mexico City. I will give you some suggestions for your new hardtail soon.
Cheers,
Fidel.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Tiger.. this one is for you... Reynolds 853, 290 bucks... Only available in 15.5" and 21.5" size.... Is identical to the RM Blizzard. I'd get one if it was my size.


Yeah those look really good. Wonder how well a Holy Roller would fit.

On the climate subject, NOLA doesn't seem too bad for steel frames. We're a ways inland. I think as long as you touch up any scratches you should be fine. San Francisco was terrible for rust, the fog sticks to your bike. I had steel bolts and washers rust all the time.

I think there's a spray you can treat the inside of your frame with, too.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

As promised, I just recieved this message from the Duncon staff..



> Hello Rodrigo!
> 
> Do not worry about your lifetime warranty, when you bought your frame in February we offered lifetime warranty for this frame, you still have it. Regarding warranty policy i always though so, but on some models the warranty time had been reduced to 5 years. I am trying to extend the time again to lifetime in 2009 because I am confident that our frames are that good to have lifetime warranty.
> 
> ...


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Warp said:


> It's a second bike. The SB will be overkill for Tampico. I'll just use the parts on the SB which are sweet (or I think they're sweet anyways).
> 
> I'm moving to Tampico... which is very flat. And I don't want to carry around the full susser... and it's a "weird" brand, the best. Sometimes is good that people don't know what your bike is worth of.
> 
> ...


Well if you really must, then my vote goes for the on*one 1st, the VooDoo 2nd, the Chumba is just hideous(IMHO), and the Ducon looks not only ugly (again IMHO) but way too heavy, overbuilt and with the wrong geometry unless you´re planning on hucking big shyte, and I don't think that's the case. If you're going the HT way, why don't you go for a lighter, more XC oriented set-up?

When you're used to full suspension, lightweight HT's are always fun to go back to everyonce in a while, they make you look for just the right line on techie sections and make you work harder in general (except for the uphills), and help you polish your skills, then you jump back on the full susser with longer travel up front, and a whole new universe opens up.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Para gustos hay un titipuchal de opciones. A mi la que mas me gusta es la Chumba, pero no se ni cuanto cueste ni que tan fácil sea conseguirla. De todas maneras, no estoy buscando por OTRA bici..


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Now why hardtail? what happened to your bike Warp?


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Para gustos hay un titipuchal de opciones. A mi la que mas me gusta es la Chumba, pero no se ni cuanto cueste ni que tan fácil sea conseguirla. De todas maneras, no estoy buscando por OTRA bici..


Otro voto para la Chumba! Yo conseguì mi Komodo... ehem, mi ex Komodo de EU, con ayuda de un cuate en la frontera


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

*Advice...*

*Warp* 

Get a *Chromag*. Might as well get rid of the SB frame too.... you won't need it anymore when you get a Chromag 

*Chromag*


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> When are you going to move ?. We should have a ride before you leave Mexico City. I will give you some suggestions for your new hardtail soon.
> Cheers,
> Fidel.


Hey, Fidel!!

Sorry I caught this message way too late... I'm at Toluca's airport waiting for my connection back to Chihuahua for my next stint.

The new frame will have to wait, as I'm really spent out thanks to the moving. Then, I'll have to shell out for air conditioning and what not.

It's been back to the pre-industrial era for me these last 6 days. I put everything on the moving truck, then crashed at Adrian's place and then drove The Rat to Tampico.

Dang CFE didn't put its act together and I had no electrical power for a week.... which in Tampico is hell, as temperatures were in the order of high 30's C - low 40's C... with high humidity of course.

We had to stay at my in-law's place (which wasn't bad or good) and just yesterday I discovered the movers made a deep scratch on my left Pike lowers!!! :madman: :madmax:

Tiger and I are planning to do the Copper Canyon Ride sometime this year or early next year.. Everybody wanting to join, stay in touch. It's still a long shot, but I'm decided not to leave Chihuahua without riding there.

I'm bringing my camera with me this time... so expect a few shots soon.

AM... A Chromag is too much money... I prefer to put another 300 bucks and get an XCL.  In that case, I'd seriously consider the Chromag and the Evil Sovereign.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey just got back from Pisgah! Sucks to be me.  Lets get the ball rolling on the Copper Canyon ride. I'm definitely in. :thumbsup: 

Where's elmadaleno? He's ridden there before hasn't he? Seem to remember a previous discussion where a local guide was mentioned.

I'll post soon in the Homer forum about Pisgah. Highly recommended. Already planning for a trip back next spring/summer.

Any further news on the frame Warp? I like the On-One first and maybe the Chumba second.

Would you get the On-One from Chain Reaction?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hey just got back from Pisgah! Sucks to be me.  Lets get the ball rolling on the Copper Canyon ride. I'm definitely in. :thumbsup:
> 
> Where's elmadaleno? He's ridden there before hasn't he? Seem to remember a previous discussion where a local guide was mentioned.


Mada is lurking usually. Maybe he'll show up as soon as he's mentioned... Yeah, he's ridden there before.

I talked to my wife and told me that I'm free to go. :thumbsup:



tigerdog said:


> I'll post soon in the Homer forum about Pisgah. Highly recommended. Already planning for a trip back next spring/summer.


Just for you, I'll visit "that" place.  
You lucky bastid...



tigerdog said:


> Would you get the On-One from Chain Reaction?


I'm pretty much set on the Inbred 456. It has it all and I'd be ordering from Chain. Looks like they always have some and they ship to Mexico with decent rates. They seem a PITA to get from the US, anyways... I wanted to give this one to Chad, but it seems it'll be difficult.

I'll have to wait for later on, though. I have too many expenses right now. Air conditioning (something unknown to central Mexico), kid's new school, etc. Just bad timing.

I couldn't get my bike with me, or ride the SB while on rotation (I'm back at work).... which is pretty frustrating even for someone who like me, doesn't ride very often.

Now... if On-One would make a 456 Inbred in white....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hey just got back from Pisgah! Sucks to be me.


yeah you suck! :lol:

well...where are the pics????


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

crisillo said:


> yeah you suck! :lol:
> 
> well...where are the pics????


I'll try and post them tonight. Have a week's worth of crap to catch up on here at work. 

Hard to work when I keep looking out the window for the delivery from Red Barn.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hard to work when I keep looking out the window for the delivery from Red Barn.


Hey, I know that feeling... so, what did you get??


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Hey, I know that feeling... so, what did you get??


yeah...spill the beans 

I recently got new cranks for my rides :ihih:

SLX for the Terremoto



XT for the Saltamontes


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Those SLX look dope


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Those SLX look dope


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Those SLX look dope


And they're cheap... yummy.


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Warp, did you look seriously into the Banshee bikes as Rzoz suggested. Speedgoat has theirs on clear out and are pretty decent to deal with. Not the extreme deals ala Red Barn, but still pretty good. In fact I just ordered a clown wheel bike from them on close out and it should be here for me in the next few days. 

Alternative was my offer plus I'll throw in the headset, seatpost, and fork as well


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> Warp, did you look seriously into the Banshee bikes as Rzoz suggested. Speedgoat has theirs on clear out and are pretty decent to deal with. Not the extreme deals ala Red Barn, but still pretty good. In fact I just ordered a clown wheel bike from them on close out and it should be here for me in the next few days.


I'll take a look at them.... but no chromoly from Banshee?? Plus Speedgoat doesn't have the cheapest shipping rates for Mexico.



TiEndo said:


> Alternative was my offer plus I'll throw in the headset, seatpost, and fork as well


Oh, man... that's temptation.... Why on Earth did you prefer smaller sizes than I do??? :madman: :madman:


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Warp said:


> I'll take a look at them.... but no chromoly from Banshee?? Plus Speedgoat doesn't have the cheapest shipping rates for Mexico.
> 
> Oh, man... that's temptation.... Why on Earth did you prefer smaller sizes than I do??? :madman: :madman:


CK headset, Thomson masterpiece setback (just for you), FSA 110mm stem and handlebar, Fox 06 100 RLT and "Bobs" your uncle......either that or these bobbles will just hang on my garage wall as spare parts and bike art


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow..that sounds like temptation indeed...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

TiEndo said:


> CK headset, Thomson masterpiece setback (just for you), FSA 110mm stem and handlebar, Fox 06 100 RLT and "Bobs" your uncle......either that or these bobbles will just hang on my garage wall as spare parts and bike art


All be in Canada 5 days.... all take it!


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

crisillo said:


> wow..that sounds like temptation indeed...


Must be Chazza rubbing off on me too much.....

Did warp tell you what frame I offered him????


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> CK headset, Thomson masterpiece setback (just for you), FSA 110mm stem and handlebar, Fox 06 100 RLT and "Bobs" your uncle......either that or these bobbles will just hang on my garage wall as spare parts and bike art


Mmmhh... I'm thinking my wife and kid don't need air conditioning. December is right around the corner anyways and 40C degrees with 80% humidity will keep them lean and mean.

Decisions, decisions... :madman:


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

All Mountain said:


> All be in Canada 5 days.... all take it!


You visiting the inlaws in cowtown?????


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> Must be Chazza rubbing off on me too much.....
> 
> Did warp tell you what frame I offered him????


Dang, you should know me better... I know how to keep a secret....


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

TiEndo said:


> You visiting the inlaws in cowtown?????


Going to Calgary, Rockies, Edmonton and Nova Scotia for 5 weeks.

I bypassed whistla and my mate from Calgary booked some riding somewhere in a 'bikepark' in keloana (i think that's the name  ) forgot the name. I'm told it's BOTH DUCKS NUTS ROLLED INTO ONE :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :ihih: :ihih: :ihih: :ihih: :ihih:     . He said he got a "special" big bike ready for me :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> Must be Chazza rubbing off on me too much.....
> 
> Did warp tell you what frame I offered him????


no...I have no idea... but I doubt there will be be much to be desired coming from you


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Going to Calgary, Rockies, Edmonton and Nova Scotia for 5 weeks.
> 
> I bypassed whistla and my mate from Calgary booked some riding somewhere in a 'bikepark' in keloana (i think that's the name  ) forgot the name. I'm told it's BOTH DUCKS NUTS ROLLED INTO ONE :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :ihih: :ihih: :ihih: :ihih: :ihih:     . He said he got a "special" big bike ready for me :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


now that sounds like a plan! :yesnod:


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

All Mountain said:


> Going to Calgary, Rockies, Edmonton and Nova Scotia for 5 weeks.
> 
> I bypassed whistla and my mate from Calgary booked some riding somewhere in 'bikepark' in keloana (i think that's the name  ) forgot the name. I'm told it's BOTH DUCKS NUTS ROLLED INTO ONE :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :ihih: :ihih: :ihih: :ihih: :ihih:     . He said he got a "special" big bike ready for me :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


Kelowna has a good bike park......Calgary has one in the city itself as well. Whistler is the most popular, but something to be said about some of the smaller ski resorts and thier parks as well.

Enjoy your travels.....thats gonna be one long trek going coast to coast in Canada.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

crisillo said:


> now that sounds like a plan! :yesnod:


I just can't remember what bike park is in keloana  but I got a few days to ride 

I will be gone from mtbr until around 23 September. I am sure you can look after my interests here  Au Revoir doods, I leave in less than 4 days!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> I will be gone from mtbr until around 23 September. I am sure you can look after my interests here  Au Revoir doods, I leave in less than 4 days!


Sure thing, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

TiEndo said:


> Kelowna has a good bike park......Calgary has one in the city itself as well. Whistler is the most popular, but something to be said about some of the smaller ski resorts and thier parks as well.
> 
> Enjoy your travels.....thats gonna be one long trek going coast to coast in Canada.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> I just can't remember what bike park is in keloana  but I got a few days to ride
> 
> I will be gone from mtbr until around 23 September. I am sure you can look after my interests here  Au Revoir doods, I leave in less than 4 days!


Enjoy, bro... Hard you had fought for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

If you get steel (which I hope you do) I've heard this is good.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, Silver Star..... great riding over there...... Kelowna is a very beautiful town.


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Warpo......did some more thinkin.....That On-one would be your best bang for your buck especially when you want to swing the Pike onto it. Most of the frames you mention are all 4 inch XC stuff so a total transfer of parts will likely throw geometry off. Bad thing about one one is no North American distributer anymore.....(saw this in Brants postings on the 29er forum), so you will have to get it from the UK from Chain I think, which isn't so bad as I saw what its selling for and its as cheap as you can get for a 853 frame that I have seen.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> Warpo......did some more thinkin.....That On-one would be your best bang for your buck especially when you want to swing the Pike onto it. Most of the frames you mention are all 4 inch XC stuff so a total transfer of parts will likely throw geometry off. Bad thing about one one is no North American distributer anymore.....(saw this in Brants postings on the 29er forum), so you will have to get it from the UK from Chain I think, which isn't so bad as I saw what its selling for and its as cheap as you can get for a 853 frame that I have seen.


'zactly!!

Though, your offer was soo tempting. I hope you find a good home for that puppy. Thanks for the offer, man! Much appreciated. From the heart.

As you mention, the Pike (even at 110mm is taller) would throw the geo off... add that to a setback post and you do the math.... Wheelie happiness.

Actually, I can't point out why the Inbreds are not more popular. It's almost a no-brainer. That frame could sell for more money.

Are you sure it's 853?? I think they WERE 853, but they were very expensive. I think now they use something similar to 4130 (with their own name due to patent claims, probably). Cris knows that frame very well, maybe he'll chime in


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Are you sure it's 853?? I think they WERE 853, but they were very expensive. I think now they use something similar to 4130 (with their own name due to patent claims, probably). Cris knows that frame very well, maybe he'll chime in


yep...the are "DN6" (something to do with the Brant's postal code or something), but, in a nutshell, it is not "high end" steel like 853, but something more common....therefore the low price.... I actually went from an 853 Zion to the Inbred..and loved the Inbred even more (I loved the Zon too )


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

found it....yeah DN6 is actually 4130 chormoly
http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/?page_id=660


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

crisillo said:


> found it....yeah DN6 is actually 4130 chormoly
> http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/?page_id=660


Yep.....my bad, had red the reviews about the older 853 ones, definately 4130 which isn't a bad thing.....Warp tends to fall and crash alot so a burlier steel is definately better in his case


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> Yep.....my bad, had red the reviews about the older 853 ones, definately 4130 which isn't a bad thing.....Warp tends to fall and crash alot so a burlier steel is definately better in his case


:lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> Warp tends to fall and crash alot so a burlier steel is definately better in his case


:lol: :lol:

Somehow I still manage to break a thing or two with my miserable 140 pounds and crappy riding style (or lack of).


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Just spoke with an old friend in the UK. He recently got one of these:










Check out their new full-boingers too.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Just spoke with an old friend in the UK. He recently got one of these:
> 
> Check out their new full-boingers too.


Looking extremely sweet... But look at those prices... And we're talking Sterling Pounds! 

As much as I'd love to support British economy (if it ain't from Yorkshire, it's shite!  ) , that's too much money.

I think of a couple options on this side of the pond. I'd still love to get my hands on that Inbred later on...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Looking extremely sweet... But look at those prices... And we're talking Sterling Pounds!
> 
> As much as I'd love to support British economy (if it ain't from Yorkshire, it's shite!  ) , that's too much money.
> 
> I think of a couple options on this side of the pond. I'd still love to get my hands on that Inbred later on...


I think your current plan makes a lot of sense. 

Yeah, they're very spendy - especially with the week dollar! He actually got a really good deal on the previous version - the 303. I'd love one of the old Pace RC200 or RC300 frames - machined square tubing, so cool looking.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I think your current plan makes a lot of sense.


Working on it as we speak... I have my wife on the Messenger...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Working on it as we speak... I have my wife on the Messenger...


Tell her your financial advisor said it makes sound economic sense for you to invest in alloys.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Tell her your financial advisor said it makes sound economic sense for you to invest in alloys.


Just got approval!!

I'll still wait some to make the final move, but now I'm on track.

I like these ones too.... but too much dough...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Just got approval!!
> 
> I'll still wait some to make the final move, but now I'm on track.
> 
> I like these ones too.... but too much dough...


Yeah, you could get SSinGA's Spot with a CCDB for less than that. You'd have to put new decals on it though.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Yeah, you could get SSinGA's Spot with a CCDB for less than that. You'd have to put new decals on it though.


If only SSINGA's was a Medium. He rides a Small, doesn't he?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> If only SSINGA's was a Medium. He rides a Small, doesn't he?


Say's it's a medium

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=22865&cat=500


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Say's it's a medium


Ah, yeah... But then it's 900 for the frame and 475 for the shock... 1375... Not bad, considering the shock and frame. Sweet...

Too bad it's a Turner.

Nice, but out of my current budget... the other option is still on top.

Maybe If I had a good 7.5"X2" shock laying around... But I don't. I'm positive I can't stretch it that much to include the frame and shock.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Too bad it's a Turner..


and you'd have to retire as Titus mod.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well, it was a Nashbar 853 Frame.

With the Pike set at 110mm it'll be just fine.

I just need a seat post and a QR clamp.

It's somewhere in Mexico between Sonora and Tampico. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

pics!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

The frame is here. Really nice piece of steel... 

Mr. Reynolds agrees.










Mr. Tom Ritchey too...



















The frame has really nice details like the brazed dropouts, inserts and the formed stays... you don't expect this level of quality on a sub 200 bucks frame. You get it on the RM Blizzard which is the VERY same frame, coming out of the VERY same factory. But you have to pay dearly for the RM paint scheme.

Not that the paint on this is subpar... it ain't. Mi image manager was really against the bright orange... until I pulled the frame out of the box. 



















This is the rear tyre clearance... enough for a XC frame. Tyre is a Larsen 2.35" I'm running Maxxis now. We'll see.










Build in process...










I needed minimal work on cable routing and none on hose length... 










Obligatory couch shot...










I just need a headset (either moving my CK to this frame or getting a new one) and a seatpost and I can shake it down. No decent bike shops here, though... or if anyone knows about one, please let me know.

Cheers!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Looks beautiful. Great colour, and I love steel hardtails with a big fork. If you're going Maxxis, I highly recommend the Ardent.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Looks beautiful. Great colour, and I love steel hardtails with a big fork. If you're going Maxxis, I highly recommend the Ardent.


Thanks!

I'll look into the Ardent for a front.

I wish I had a decent shop where to make the headset transplant and to buy a post from. I need them ASAP. I'm leaving back to the desert next Monday.

Anyone knows how to remove sticker glue off the frame? I tried alcohol and rubbing, but no dice. The former owner had some stickers that I removed.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll look into the Ardent for a front.
> 
> ...


I've had luck with the water-based version of Goof-Off, the other thing is 3M CleanArt, available at Art supply stores.

I feel you on the headset situation. Not the kind of thing you want to trust to a guy whose main tool is a hammer. :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I feel you on the headset situation. Not the kind of thing you want to trust to a guy whose main tool is a hammer. :eekster:


I tried that myself yesterday, but simply quit after making some dings on the artwork the CK is and not moving it a mm off.

I'll take it to the only shop I know here and see what they can do (read: if they have a decent extractor).

At this point, I'm very fond on a new headset... an S3 would fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Esta bonito el cuadro René.
¿si te llegó mi correo respondiendote lo del cassette de ruta?

Saludos!
Eyder


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

sticker glue can be remove with plain wd40. It takes a time but certainly get the job done. I use it to remove about 80cm strip of sticker glue form my car (long story; lesson learned, don´t leave your car windows open on your friends house in the rain seasson while you take a 10 day vacation  ).

As for the seatpost, if you provide with seatpost size i can get you a cheapo post and send it your way in no time. PM me.

That is a beatiful frame, the colour seems so nice. Orange with some tiny yellow/gold chips in it. Some VW beattle owners will be jelous. All serious, looks nice.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

so..the "orange devil" is going to be your desert machine? Nice!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

eyder... si, recibi tu mensaje. Gracias, perdon por no contestar, pero cambie de parecer. Lo siento. :blush:

Rito... I'll send you a PM right away. 27.2 X 410 or 350 at least. I need a headset too. thanks also on the WD40 thing. I'll give it a shot.

Cris... LOL, you're fast my friend. Orange Devil! It'll be my flatlands ride. The Switchblade is the keeper for rough riding.

So, I go into the only bike shop I know in Tampico and I ask if they can pull out the CK headset.

The shop guy (who's building a low end wheel, but building a wheel requires certain skills, doesn't it) comes close, takes a look, and says "yes, I can pull it out".

He looks into his toolbox, pulls a chisel and a hammer. Until here, we're fine. That's how the wrench at DF pulled it off the first time. I look away from the frame a second - literally - to answer a question from my kid when I hear a bang and see the guy hitting with the chisel between the CUP and the headtube on the outside!!!!  :yikes::nono: :eekster: 

I almost (and a bit rudely) pulled the frame off his hands saying "no, no, no, please no!!"

the guy in disbelief and in an attitude of "it's your call" just says "well, there is no other way to pull it out"... I just walked away. Luckily my frame and headset are fine!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sticker glue: Goo gone is the best.

Seatpost: 180 pesos a Vital 27.2x350 at one of SNT tents. Rito has a Deity in that measurement.

Frame: Very very nice, and I like the color as well. Let's see how forgiving that steel is. Btw I read that Reynolds 853 steel is expensive just because it's Reynolds, that it is really just a double butted 4340 chromoly. True Temper OX Gold and Platinum is also 4340 chromoly. Not SO good for bikes, but very good for aeronautics and car racing (roll cages which can't be heat treated as they are inside a fricking car). Nevertheless it's an awesome steel and I'm glad you have a quality frame that will last literally for decades!!!!! Congrats mate!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Sticker glue: Goo gone is the best.
> 
> Seatpost: 180 pesos a Vital 27.2x350 at one of SNT tents. Rito has a Deity in that measurement.
> 
> Frame: Very very nice, and I like the color as well. Let's see how forgiving that steel is. Btw I read that Reynolds 853 steel is expensive just because it's Reynolds, that it is really just a double butted 4340 chromoly. True Temper OX Gold and Platinum is also 4340 chromoly. Not SO good for bikes, but very good for aeronautics and car racing (roll cages which can't be heat treated as they are inside a fricking car). Nevertheless it's an awesome steel and I'm glad you have a quality frame that will last literally for decades!!!!! Congrats mate!


Thanks, man... I'll drop you a PM.

About 853... well, 4340 is not so common for bikes either. Most of it it's 4130, which is Chromoly too. It's just that 4130 has a lower stiffness to weight ratio, that's it. And ultimately it means squat if the tubing gauge, shape, diameter and application is fubar.

Actually, the rear of this frame it's got to be 4130. The dropouts are brazed, etc. It's the perfect example of flexibility of what a designer can do with steel.

Granted, it's 'heavy' for XC. Not as stiff for DJ/4X. But what can you ask for in 2k grand shipped (MXN) :thumbsup:

As you mention, steel lasts for years as it has better fatigue cycles and differently from aluminum it can be successfully repaired... heck, it can be MIG'ed, TIG'ed, FAW'ed, brazed, glued, bent, straightened, you name it. The guy welding the windows next door can be directed to repair a bike frame.

BTW... High chrome molybdenum content steel is kind of stainless and sudden variation of temperatures. Stainless sucks in saline environments (chlorine and low melting point metals attack it fairly quick) and it suffers from precipitation of carbides, again, forming weak black spots.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah I read about the 4130 rear, pretty sweet. Steel is an awesome material, it should be used more often in bike frames... but on the cons side we wouldn't see any hydroformed tubing anymore which may make frames straight and ugly. But hey, its been done before and the results are awesomeeeeee


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

las hardtails son para maricas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> las hardtails son para maricas


que bici dijiste que tenias????


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> que bici dijiste que tenias????


una squishyfront, gracias


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> una squishyfront, gracias


eso suena medio raro.... que tienes squichy el frente....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> eso suena medio raro.... que tienes squichy el frente....


aguas con eso de los albures, aunque ya no soy menor de edad todavia te puedo acusar jaja


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> las hardtails son para maricas


Tómala


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Warp said:


> eyder... si, recibi tu mensaje. Gracias, perdon por no contestar, pero cambie de parecer. Lo siento. :blush:
> 
> Rito... I'll send you a PM right away. 27.2 X 410 or 350 at least. I need a headset too. thanks also on the WD40 thing. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> ...


I don't post here much but this post here makes me want to introduce my self, I've been wrenching for a long time here in chicago and this post brought memories from the early days and made my day. next time you go in there show him this pic
and if you guys have problems finding some special part en el terre let me know maybe I can help


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> las hardtails son para maricas


De acuerdo... por eso la escogi naranja. :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> De acuerdo... por eso la escogi naranja. :thumbsup:


uyy retiro lo dicho, tiene una pike :thumbsup: no me habia fijado, solo vi una hardtail naranja y dije "fuchila, que marica" jaja


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Finally.......you got your frame. Think this one was on the list you and I talked about 6 months ago. Let me know if you want a reall 100mm fork.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> Finally.......you got your frame. Think this one was on the list you and I talked about 6 months ago. Let me know if you want a reall 100mm fork.


Yeah, but kind of never thought about it again as they were not available for a while.

Then, this one popped up in a classified... Strange luck.

I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> uyy retiro lo dicho, tiene una pike :thumbsup: no me habia fijado, solo vi una hardtail naranja y dije "fuchila, que marica" jaja


La pike sigue siendo de marica en mi libro...:bluefrown: ... los verdaderos hombres no usan nada menor a 35mm.  :cornut:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> La pike sigue siendo de marica en mi libro...:bluefrown: ... los verdaderos hombres no usan nada menor a 35mm.  :cornut:


Amén.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> La pike sigue siendo de marica en mi libro...:bluefrown: ... los verdaderos hombres no usan nada menor a 35mm.  :cornut:


Cualquiera que use mas 32 para drops menores de 10' a plano, tiene complejos de inferioridad...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

A plano? Jajajajajajajajajjajjaajajajajajajajjajajajajaja


----------

